# Khaleesi & her rittens



## moonkissed

Khaleesi gave birth Oct 2

Picture Spam Time 










9 Days old they are getting sooo big
















3 of them have Black splotches on their backs...is that going to be black fur color there you think? 



































They are so soft.


----------



## moonkissed

momma:
she won't stay still for nothing lol so taking pics of her is difficult. Sorry had the flash on so her eyes look weird lol










http://youtu.be/B9BzqsHGpi0


----------



## sarah424

How cute! I've always thought baby rats looked like little aliens but the more I see all these baby pictures the more I think they are cute little aliens


----------



## kksrats

Adorable! The spots are definitely going to be a lighter color than black; you'd have seen black on the skin long before the hair came in! I'd think possibly a light brown or bluish brown from the look of it. You'll get a better idea when their coats come in more. Can't wait to see more pics! All of you with your babies are making me jealous lol


----------



## Nic

Awwwh! - I love their peach fuzz that's coming through! - Their gonna be heart breakers if they look like mum too .. She's adorable! <3


----------



## sarasmithhh

Seeing babies makes me want one so bad because their just so cute!!


----------



## moonkissed

Well Khaleesi gave me a very nasty bite this morning. She attacked so fast like she wanted to take my thumb off. I dont think Ive ever bled so much from a little marks wow I was gooshing blood. It didn't hurt at the time but it is alittle sore after. 

Completely my fault, don't mess with momma! She had been so much calmer lately ive even petted her inside the cage but I got too close to her babies with her there. She was just being a good mommy. Out of the cage she was being a sweet angel though. I got a new hair clip and had my long hair up and she thought it was fascinating. And kept climbing on my head to investigate. 

I gave the cage a big scrubbing clean today and put the babies on the bottom of the cage and i'm afraid Khaleesi will move them back up top. Im just worried they will get hurt up top once they start exploring.


----------



## moonkissed




----------



## moonkissed

They are so precious right now. Their eyes should open any day now. I am so excited. I love to just hold them and talk sweetly to them so they get used to my voice. Its super easy to tell the boys from the girls now that they have nipples lol. I was right so yay. 

They are much more active now when I take them out. One boy tried crawling up my shirt! lol I thought I lost one but he just crawled under the blanket I had them on lol. I had a mini heartattack.

This is one girl I've gotten attached to already. I just love her the line down her back. I am hoping to keep her and if so her name will be Elsa.


























Two of the boys. I love the pic with his foot on his brothers head lol








Two more boys. Bad pic because they would not hold still. But you can see the darker markings on their backs.









Girls:


----------



## moonkissed

omg are they little handfuls and their eyes are not even open yet! Three of them escaped their nest box and were sleeping outside of it! So I decided to do a cage cleaning and remove the box so they are just on the fleece floor now. They were crawling all over the entire cage floor two even managed to get to the next floor! 

I have a feeling I have a few troublemakers in the group. Good news is that they can not fit through the cage bars! Some people told me they could but idk maybe my babies are just huge but they were trying like crazy and couldn't fit their heads through so yay I don't have to move them! 

Their eyes should open today or tomorrow! I have a doggie playpen setup that I am going to sit in with them and play with them as soon as their eyes open daily. They will be handled so much! I never want to put them down they are so adorable! 

a short video: http://instagram.com/p/uHKY66EELI/?modal=true


----------



## gotchea

How fun! I love baby rats  so cute. Have you found homes for them yet? Or are you going to keep them?


----------



## moonkissed

I am planning to keep 3 girls. 2 girls are going to a home together and then all 4 boys are going to a home together.


----------



## Nic

Oh my gosh, they're so adorable ;D - Khaleesi's ears are incredible too.. These are going to be some pretty handsome bubs!


----------



## Isamurat

i think the dark spots on there backs are actually marked siamese, that's where there attempt at hooded is. It will probably lighten a bit once they get there adult coats in and be more a creamy colour. Your unlikely to see nose points until then too


----------



## moonkissed

Thanks Isamurat  I wish more were marked it is gonna be a pain to tell all of them apart without it lol. Siamese was my dream rat and now I have a whole ton of them.

I love dumbo rats. I hope some of the babies are but I just can't tell yet. They all seem top eared to me so idk.


----------



## Isamurat

If you get a photo of there heads side on i can probably tell you. Though unless dad carries dumbo you wont get any. If all the ears look the same at this stage then the chances are you dont have any, as its normally easy to see. I find the best age to judge is in the first week before their ears come away from there heads. If oyu (mentally) draw a line from the nose to the eye and project that on to the ear the tip of dumbo ears tends to sit below it, top ears point above it.


----------



## moonkissed

Eyes are opened today!!!!!

I am so excited, they are like little rats now. 
Some are developing points on the base of their tail as well now.

The boys are much more active and social so far. Maybe the girls were just sleepy cuz I woke them up lol. One boy climbed my shoulder and another fell asleep in my hand then woke up and gave me a bath awww  The only time any of them hold still is when they fall asleep lol

I didn't get great pics. Momma escaped her play area twice and went on an adventure while I was trying to get photos. So I had to go chase her down lol Plus the babies kept trying to go to sleep with their butts facing me pfft lol


----------



## mimsy

Your bubs were born oct 2nd? Mine were oct 1st. so cute and fun to watch and compare being they are so close in age. Your's are all so light and mine are all so dark in color. All adorable.


----------



## moonkissed

mimsy said:


> Your bubs were born oct 2nd? Mine were oct 1st. so cute and fun to watch and compare being they are so close in age. Your's are all so light and mine are all so dark in color. All adorable.


Oh that is so neat! 

I saw yours just opened their eyes yesterday too. Now the fun begins lol. I just wanna hold them nonstop and never put them down lol


----------



## moonkissed

They are so fun now that their eyes are open. Having 9 little rats crawl all over you at once is a crazy feeling lol. I love it! They love giving me a bath too, which is just about the most adorable thing ever, they are so precise with their bathing they don't miss a spot. 

They are so light one crawled up my shoulder and into my hair and getting her out was not easy lol

Poor momma seems alot more worn out lately. They are quite active at night I think its making her crazy lol. They don't listen. 

They have shown interest in food but I haven't seen them eating yet. I saw one copying mommy andtrying to build up the nest awww.

I put them in this bucket and put my hands in and they all fight to try and climb my hands


----------



## moonkissed

Its super hard for me to tell the genders apart now  They won't hold still and it makes me unsure. When they were little it was much easier.


----------



## mimsy

The girls should have nipples pretty visible. We got lucky...every single boy has really black hair where the you know whats will be.  I'm wondering if we will be all black balled here, haha.


----------



## kksrats

I find it easiest to find a definite boy and compare the rest to him. Holding them by the nape for a few seconds will lessen the squirming too


----------



## sarah424

I just love their color. Definitely don't envy your job of separating them all, except for the spots they all look the same!


----------



## moonkissed

They are super active now. Trying out food and even using the water bottle! They go all over the cage and even climb the side. It is surprising how one day they are just little sleepy pinkies then poof they are little rats! They wrestle and annoy each other. And are just adorable.

When they were alittle younger it was easy to see their nipples but now they are so fluffy its not so easy. Im sure the boys will be easier to see the difference with soon lol


----------



## Isamurat

Top tip for telling the sexes apart is to get 2 different colour sharpie markers (or other none toxic markers). the girls can be red, the boys blue say. Then you can also identify individuals, so girl 1 has a red mark at the base of her tail, girl 2 a red mark in the middle of her tail, girl 3 a red mark at the tip of her tail, girl 4 2 red marks near the base of her tail and so on. This is how i identify my babies when they get to the swarm stage. You have to top up the markings now and then (especially tip markings) but it makes it possible to get to know them individually.


----------



## moonkissed

That was a great idea. I decided to use markers and am so glad I did. Right away one little girl kept escaping the box I had them in over and over again and always coming to my hand. It was nice to know that it was the same one. She is alittle adventurer. I am pretty sure I got all the boys marked correctly lol 

They have taken a real interest in food. I bought them some baby food little mini cheeto looking things that were veggie flavored. And they went crazy over them! Fighting over them and trying to hide them all.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Only saw all your babies pics now! They absolutely precious... I remember when I had an oopsie litter when I unknowingly got a pregnant girl. I never wanted to put the bubs down. They so soft and just awesome  very busy at this stage too.


----------



## moonkissed

Super easy to tell the males from females now. The boys are obvious lol The markers, momma must have cleaned off right away! 

They are doing really well. They are so active and adorable. Going from one rat to 10 I sure go through alot of food even though they are babies lol. 

Video of the boys. I separated them to get pics for their to be owners. And took them to the bathtub to play. They were not very impressed lol
http://youtu.be/4LEnpnuT2Vg

little girl









boy markings


































momma being crazy scaling down the cage lol


----------



## lovemyfurries

Gorgeous babes! Seen some of mt Creasy boys go scaling down the cage like rust before too


----------



## moonkissed




----------



## lovemyfurries

Ooh just saw what came out of what I typed!! That was wrong! I meant to say I've seen my crazy boys go scaling down the cage like that as well.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Gorgeous pic, look at those ears!


----------



## mimsy

What a doll. I'd like to line yours up with mine-little darks and whites...so sweet.


----------



## moonkissed

Well the boys are definitely easy to tell from afar now lol wow! I have only ever had girls so it is a bit different for me. They are so big and in your face lmao!

Mom's doing a good job weaning them off. I caught her nursing a few in the wheel the other day oO









They are little piggies. I have been hand feeding them cheerios. They are still obsessed with my finger nails too. How many rats can fit on my shoulders at once? Apparently 7 of them quite happily lol


















Momma peeking out









The splotches have faded alot on some of them.


----------



## mimsy

Super cute!!! Ours are still nursing a lot, plus eating everything else near them.


----------



## Outspirit

My old rat was named Khaleesi too! They're gorgeous!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Really precious  love momma peeping out, she's beautiful.


----------



## 2ratshack

S0 cute!


----------



## moonkissed

I separated the boys today into another cage. Don't need anymore accidental pregnancies lol! 

The boys adjusted really well I am glad they are going to their new home at 5 weeks since I have to separate them anyways. The girls are staying until 6 weeks. 

I caught one sleeping in the corner looking adorable.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Cuteness!


----------



## moonkissed

They are just a smidge over 5 weeks now and handfuls! I had two escape when I was trying to take them out for playtime and couldnt find one for a minute and paniced lol.

The boys went to their new home the other day and she seemed really nice so I am happy. Two girls are leaving sometime next week. 

The most rats I've ever had was 3 so having 6 right now feels crazy. IDK how people with so many rats do it lol. I had all 5 babies and momma sitting on my shoulder. The babies sleeping! I let them out for playtime and all they wanna do is climb me and hang out on my shoulders. 

I was looking through their old pics and wow they have gotten so big so fast!


----------



## mimsy

They get huge so fast! It's like every time you look you notice they grew since the last time. Really adorable.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Love the shoulder pic


----------



## Akarah

They are getting so big! They all look so healthy and happy! Glad all is going so well😊


----------



## sarasmithhh

The picture of all of them piled up on your shoulder is to funny


----------



## moonkissed

Well all the babies that were leaving have now gone to their new homes. I am left with three girls. I had different names picked out but decided to go with Prue, Piper & Phoebe from Charmed. Three sisters was too perfect lol

It is so much easier only having the 4 of them lol.


----------

